# هل الانجيل محرف



## الجامح (15 سبتمبر 2006)

هل الانجيل محرف

كم انجيل لديكم1.2.3.4

كم لاهوة عندكم

من بيده الحساب يوم الحساب 

(اعجز الله ان ينقذ المسيح )


----------



## Fadie (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> هل الانجيل محرف


 
لا و ان كنت تقول العكس فعليك بالدليل



> كم انجيل لديكم1.2.3.4


 
1



> كم لاهوة عندكم


 
يعنى ايه لاهوة؟



> من بيده الحساب يوم الحساب


 
الاب اعطى كل الدينونة للأبن



> (اعجز الله ان ينقذ المسيح )


 
يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله تجسد من اجل ان يموت على الصليب و لم يكن موته جريمة شنيعة ارتكبت او ظلم فى حق المسيح و تغاضى عنه الاب بل بكل قدرة و قوة قبل هذا بأرادته من اجل محبته لنا

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## ma7aba (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بالأول نسأل السائل هل تعلم معنى كلمة أنجيل


----------



## استفانوس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*بدك كتير يااخي محبة تنتظر *


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الأنجيل واحد و يحتوى على أربع بشائر و هم
متى - لوقا - يوحنا - مرقس و يحتوى على الرسائل و سفر الرؤيا


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

و بخصوص تحريف الكتاب المقدس فهذا وهم لسبب بسيط أنه كلام الله الموحى به لانبيائه و رسله و كلام الله يستحيل تبديله لان الله ليس بضعيف أو قليل الحيلة ليسمح بذلك و هناك آية فى القرآن الذى تؤمن به وهى "وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ"
"وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلا لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ"
"وَاتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَدًا"
وأخيرا أقول أذا كان كلام الله يحرف و يبدل فلماذا لا يحرف القرآن الذى تؤمنون أنه كلام الله
وصدقونى حكاية التحريف دى حكاية الأنسان الضعيف اللى مش عارف يثبت صحة دينه


----------

